# What's for dinner tonight



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

Last night I was sitting on the sofa watching TV when I heard my wife's voice from the kitchen,
'What do you feel like for dinner my love ......Chicken, beef or lamb?'
I said, 'Chicken, please.'
She replied, 'You're having soup you fat bastard, I was talking to the cat!'


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## andy.i (Feb 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisxtc1 (Jun 12, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aznxliddonikki (Jun 28, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Actually, genuinely, LOL [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------

